# Newark rally



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Returned form Newark on Tuesaday after National Rally, which was good, i bet you are all thinking, why is she going there when she has got a caravan now I enjoy the club spirit, and have made a lot of new friends, and as long as i joined the club with a M/H i can stay a member. The rally was great. Members had stalls selling 2nd hand stuff for club funds, the entertainment was good, but the weather was sorry b. awful. Thurs/Fri great, but Sat, Sun, Mon it never stopped raining, but hey, i enjoyed it and hope everyone else did. Did any of you go?


----------

